# Completing Your Vegetable Garden Plan



## Audrey1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the useful garden planning software & YouTube links! This will make my projects this Spring a lot easier to work on. I also found some great tips from Gardening Made Easy. You may want to go check it out. I know they have some great planning ideas in the book as well.
Gardening Made Easy


----------



## Isabelle_Gonzales (May 20, 2010)

Tomatoes are always present as garden vegetables because they are easy to grow.,`:


----------

